# Herbs and spices on the Costa Blanca



## PeteSm (Jul 29, 2012)

If anybody living on the Costa Blanca can't find the herbs or spices that they want, try the 'Expat Shop' near Villajoyosa. I've been searching for dried fenugreek leaves ever since we got here and just found it today. They have a huge selection of herbs and spices.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

PeteSm said:


> If anybody living on the Costa Blanca can't find the herbs or spices that they want, try the 'Expat Shop' near Villajoyosa. I've been searching for dried fenugreek leaves ever since we got here and just found it today. They have a huge selection of herbs and spices.


They do have tons of the stuff in there. The indoor market in benidorm also has or had a stall with many herbs and spices - possibly cheaper - not sure.

But expats cash & carry is an aladins cave of all things englishy!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Many of the markets have a stall that sell lots of herbs and spices. Mercadona carry a range of those normally requested by Spanish customers and Lidl have a few of the most common. 

We usually buy rubbed sage, English thyme (different from Spanish thyme), mixed herbs and most of those not carried by Spanish shops direct from UK but then we buy a kilo or two at a time.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

The Indian Supermarket in Jalon does me. Their fresh corriander is about a quarter of the price than Mercadona


----------

